# Thought you pastors and theological giants would enjoy this...



## J. Dean (Jan 20, 2012)

This fellow is the assistant pastor at the church I attend for Wednesday night Bible study. He talks about seminary and the bad rap that it sometimes gets. 

Sola Gratia: Seminary Doesn't Need to Kill Your Faith


----------



## Jack K (Jan 20, 2012)

That guy's story sounds familiar. I know of a couple of pastors who've told me their time at Covenant made their faith come alive.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jan 20, 2012)

Thank you, J. Dean! I'm no theological giant, but my studies at SBTS were wonderful. 

The glory of God as seen by reformed theology makes my heart sing!

Grateful for sound theology that leads to holy doxology.


----------

